# No power steering assist at idle



## mwprout (Oct 27, 2015)

Installed my 2nd power steering pump (from Ames, manufactured by Lares) in my '65 GTO and still have the same problem: at idle when the car is stationary, I can't turn the wheel left or right. It's basically locked up. When the car is rolling the PS works fine. When stationary, if I rev the engine to 2000 rpm, I get some PS assist but still not right. Called Lares technicians. They told me I didn't bleed the pump correctly and air bubbles fouled up the check valve. So off comes the pump, disassemble the fitting at the pressure line and work the check valve up and down with my finger to "unstick" it. Bleed the system (per instructions) and off we go. Same problem. No assist at low RPM with car stationary. Cant turn the wheel unless I'm rolling or at higher RPM. I'm about to give up on these pumps from Ames and go some other route. Unfortunately I don't have a clue as to what those options might be. Any help out there?? 
Thanks, MikeP


----------



## mwprout (Oct 27, 2015)

*Update: No Power Steering assist at idle and stationary*

Update: I once again removed the PS pump, worked the check valve to make sure it wasn't stuck (recommended by the manufacturer Lares) flushed and bled the system again. No change. Steering still locks up when idle and stationary. Ames is going to send me a new gearbox. That's the only component in the PS system that hasn't been replaced, although its only 3 years old and has maybe 1000 miles on it. Keep your fingers crossed. I'll update the thread once its in.
MikeP


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Going back in my memory banks. IIRC, you have to cycle the wheel back and forth lock to lock several times to get all the air out. Vendor is probably right, improper bleed is probably the culprit. That said...

I took a PS box off my parts car. I have no idea how long it sat unused, or if it was any good when I took it off. I bolted it in and worked on the rest of the car. When the time came, I filled the PS fluid and bled the damned thing several times. I was sure I had all the air out. I really hadn't noticed whether or not the boost was working because I had the car up in the air, but sure enough I had no boost when I first went to move the car on the ground. Several more attempts to bleed the system and all of a sudden everything worked. My theory is it took some time for the air to work its way out of the box itself.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*ok ..... how about this one ....*

I am thinkin' you may have a pulley diameter issue

please post diameter of each pulley 

maybe non ac crank pulley {small diameter}
and

AC power steering pulley {Large diameter}

= pump not spinning fast enuf thats why it takes a rpm in crease ??

maybe .................

Scott

watcha think


----------

